# French-braiding your bangs or braiding along the hairline (YouTube vid)



## Meisje (Jun 27, 2010)

I've been trying, unsuccessfully, to do the bang-side-french-braid for a couple of months. In this video, Shear Genius winner Brig Van Osten (she is awesome) finally helped me figure out how to do it. 

I was chased down in the grocery store today by a person who marveled at how well I did mine --- whee!

It's the third "growing out your bangs" suggestion in this video.

YouTube - Hairstyle Tips: Pin Grown Out Bangs


----------



## Babylard (Jun 27, 2010)

the video was helpful! im totally noob with hair and mine turned out pretty well, but nobody thought it looked good =( my sister said i dont do the hippie chick very well and my bf thought it was weird D: but then again he didnt really react to my bangs when i did it like the first style she did. *shrugs*...


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 27, 2010)

I couldn't stand Brig on the show. She seems a little less overbearing on youtube though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for her braid, I have to say I really don't like the way she makes hers hang like a curtain on her forehead. I make mine inverted (or Dutch) and take hair with all the strands, so the braid sits on top of the section of hair and my forehead isn't covered by any of it.

It can be tricky, but all there is to it is to sit and practice in front of the mirror. It will go more and more smoothly with every time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is pretty much what I do: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGIQFME8-fg


----------



## Meisje (Jun 27, 2010)

I think she was probably a victim of editing (as most reality tv participants are) to make her seem more intense than she actually is.

I did mine just along the hairline and behind the ear on both sides and then put the rest of my hair up in a ponytail. It really worked to keep my hair out of my face (I had a haircut a few months ago where the stylist took some liberties and layered my hair).


----------

